
Clearbanc raises $300M to fund more startups equity-free - kentf
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/31/clearbanc-300m/
======
kentf
$50M in equity and $250M for a new fund. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
ohaideredevs
"VC in the form of non-dilutive revenue-share agreements."

What if the startup can't pay for x amount of time?

"Coupling data and machine learning technology, Clearbanc is quick to make
decisions about potential investment"

What does this mean?

~~~
kentf
We invest in fast growing companies using machine learning models. So our
algorithms make the investing decision, not humans. We connect you with a
human to walk you through diligence process, but your funding status is
determined by our algos

~~~
ohaideredevs
I got that much from the article. Was interested into factors that got into
it. Also "machine learning" is generally a cop-out term, what's your training
set, etc, or is even a broad answer proprietary??

